# Kira.....my new guard pup.



## RomanRey (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm new to these forums but I have to brag on my Kira. She saved my butt twice now within a week. The first time was on my night off, since I work night shift, it was 3 AM and I was wide awake, watching TV, doing homework. Kira was laying down at my feet, paws in the air, head to the side, mouth wide open with her tounge hanging out the side. In an instant, she popped up, alert and staring intently at the door. I thought it was a annoying cat that frequents my yard, so I opened the door to let Kira chase her away. I sat back down on my couch and then I heard a bark I have never heard from her, it was an aggressive, "I'm the boss" bark. I ran outside to see what was going on, and someone was trying to get into my outside shed with all my big boy toys, upon the sight of a GSD, he ran and jumped into my neighbors yard, where he was foolishly tried to get into their house, with Kira still barking intently. My neighbor came out to see what was the commotion, by this time the guy made a run for it, with myself and my neighbor in pursuit. In the end, he was tackled by my neighbor and arrested 15 minutes later. AND, the next day my neighbor showed up with a basket of dog treats and bones for Kira to thank her for watching over his house.

NOW, a few days later, about 4AM we were out walking though town (again, I'm an insomniac who luckily works nightshift). It was myself, Kira, and Betty, a French Bulldog who I'm babysitting while her owner is deployed. I had one lead in each hand when a bark from behind me made me jump a good three feet in the air. Behind us was a dalmation who had just snuck up on us and was intent on getting Betty. He took a good 3 snaps at Betty before I was able to pick her up away from him without getting myself bit, and I quickly had my hand in Kira's leash to control her. But the dalmation was still intent on getting Betty, even while she was in my arms trying to get away. My sweater got ripped from a few bites and yelling at the dog and kicking him away when he jumped at at us wasn't stopping him. I reluctantly made the split second choice to let Kira go, since I was not able to defend us with Betty in still in arms squirming trying to get higher on me to get away from the attacking dalmation. Well as soon as I let go of her collar she went straight the dalmation. I quickly ran and placed Betty in the back of a nearby parked truck while I heard Kira and the other dog fighting. I didn't want to get in between two large fighting dogs, but my concern was for Kira's saftey, since I did not want to put her into harms way but it seemed my only option. Well, by the time I got back from the 30 feet where I put Betty, the dalmation had tucked tail and ran. Kira was in pursuit but thankfully came back to me when I called her back, with a wagging tail at that. We made a beeline for home where I went over each dog carefully but found no cuts or punctures. And the vet confirmed the next morning neither dog was harmed thankfully. The only thing that was required was proof she was up to date on her rabies vaccines (which both are). The dalmation was tracked down a few hours later by the police, and thankfully, was not seriously harmed by Kira and was up to date on his vaccines. I'm not sure whats going to happen with him though. The owner seemed devastated when she found out what had happened. Pressing charges wasn't an option for me, since I could tell the owner was truly a dog lover and wanted to see Kira and Betty to know that they were okay, and was crying when she saw the bites and scratches on my arm and leg (most of the scratches were from betty though, trying to climb to my shoulders). She has called me daily to ensure none of my wounds were infected and the dogs were okay. I'm not sure how the laws a here in Spain are though and whats going to happen with the dalmation. But myself, Kira and Betty are all ok. Now I'm a new GSD owner but have done a lot of research, but my question to you guys is would you have done anything different in either situation? I've only had Kira for 4 months now and she is still growing as am I in my role in her life. I only want the best for her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't let my dog out
to chase anything away.

i think you had to let her go to defend
you from the Dalmation.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I'd check before letting my dog outside, even if I did think it was a cat... Because I'd have to say "what if the man had a gun?" He could have shot her.

I mean, good girl nonetheless, but I doubt she knew the danger she was in... Not on purpose of course, my dogs have done the same. 

And you did the right thing in the 2nd situation. I, again, have had to do that. I've been rushed by dogs all the time, but there was one instance where my two GSDs were are a real disadvantage with me holding their leash, ad I had to let them go and fight off two labs who were really attacking us while I got my small dog to safety. 

How old is she?


----------



## RomanRey (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah the first time I know I shouldn't have let her out like that on her own.....but as far as the gun thing goes.....I live in Spain......guns are outlawed and there isn't much of a black market. But thats not to say that he couldn't have had a knife or anything else.....but.....lesson learned. 

And Kira is a little over 7 months now....about 55 pounds. Not big at all, but deff has some defensive traits for her family (myself, my girl, and Betty). She's going to be a good dog. I'm started her with bite work soon. My good friend is a military working dog handler so we are going to start her training in about a week. I look forward to seeing how she performs!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

lol my boy would have taken off running in either circumstance, unless the dog was hurting me... He's a big baby...

It sounds like you have a great girl...


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

That's the second time I've heard of a Dalmation going after a dog in someone's arms. A Pappillion (Harley) my mom sold to someone was attacked by a dalmation. The owner picked Harley up and the Dalmation kept after him and killed him while she was trying to carry him to safety. It was hard because he had been a favorite of my Mom's and we never tell her what happened to him. (She was in the final stages of Parkinson's and it just seemed like it would be too cruel let her know.)

Jelpy


----------

